# Suspension of Sales of Berkey Systems to California



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I guess this a year old but news to me. I was just looing at getting a Berkley Light and saw this. Suspension-of-sales-to-California


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope you get the deal with 3 sports bottles free--2 are in our BOB now.

The Berkey Guy is where I got the free bottles.


----------



## ArkBuilder (Aug 18, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I guess this a year old but news to me. I was just looing at getting a Berkley Light and saw this. Suspension-of-sales-to-California


Im in Northern Virginia. I went to a store in maryland, just north, and got the Crown Berky and an extra set of the Black Berkey Elements. the guys seamed real cool im sure theyd ship it out to you. Their website is preparetoday.com it think


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

We are about to purchase one of these......i have heard some good things about it....


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> We are about to purchase one of these......i have heard some good things about it....


got mine here..I like it...no problem putting together...and I'm a girl..well, not an average girl...I did trim out our house we built...

Berkey Water Filtration System, Water Filters, Shower Filters, Water Storage - Products Page

good luck..

(get the 3 free bottles or 2 elements free):wave:


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Unfortunately I live in the Peoples Republic of Kalifornia the PRK for short.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I got my email flier from j&g sales (they sell guns and ammo)the other day..it said they cant ship ammo to California anymore


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I guess this a year old but news to me. I was just looing at getting a Berkley Light and saw this. Suspension-of-sales-to-California


Let's not lose sight of the problem Berkley is having with California by discussing the good qualities of Berkley.

Anyone wonder why California is bankrupt. It is just soooo easy to do business there. . . . :surrender:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Life (??) in the PRK*

*I know there is a long list of logical reasons why people can't just pick up and move but I swear I would not live 30 seconds in the PRK as I've called it for 30 years or more.. I feel real bad for those of you who just can not bail out of there, I know many wouldn't even if they could but Kalipornia is sinking so fast it makes the Titanic look like a cork..

I wish you all good luck if you stay there and even better luck at getting off before the life boats are all gone... might be time to get another unit with extra filters..*


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

vn6869 said:


> Let's not lose sight of the problem Berkley is having with California by discussing the good qualities of Berkley.
> 
> Anyone wonder why California is bankrupt. It is just soooo easy to do business there. . . . :surrender:


Any wonder why thousands of businesses moved out of California state last year also??

And many, many wealthy are doing the same...pretty soon, only residents will be the dependent on welfare, illegal Mexicans, and politicians???


----------



## SCDolphin (Oct 26, 2008)

*Berky H20 filtration*

Good website posted about Berkey Filters by JayJay


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi JayJay,

We have ways of getting people what they want...even in the PRK ; - ) 

I like the Berkey stuff so much I became a dealer. Let's just say it is easier than you might think to get systems into Ca.

I enjoyed your comments. It's amazing how we are regulating ourselves to death! All the more reason to be prepared for anything!

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Any wonder why thousands of businesses moved out of California state last year also??
> 
> And many, many wealthy are doing the same...pretty soon, only residents will be the dependent on welfare, illegal Mexicans, and politicians???


well, is it true that they have lead parts?


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Highwater,

No, there never was an allegation that they had lead parts...the state of California just asks all vendors that sell things used for water for human consumption to prove they have no lead in them. That's really the bottom line on it.

All the Best,

Bill


----------

